# Service provider or terror trader?



## rogerblingham (Jul 19, 2014)

In the light of new information that has come across, this particular article needs an image makeover in many aspects. As everyone on this earth wants to have ‘the best’, I am willing to give the best. Hence I am taking down the original for the time being. It will take some time to materialize as the work involves several different perspectives. One of them is enhancing the article with mechanics of writing. Stay tuned for the revised bigger and more highly informative new version. As such I am being upfront. It may take a long time to come as I have to attend lot of other engagements too.Sorry for any inconvenience. Thanks!


----------



## Smith (Jul 19, 2014)

Interesting. I'm guessing that your character 'Life' is just that -- life. All the hardships, obstacles, rewards. But he is encountering a Soul that is learning to turn the tables and control him. At least, that is what I've gathered.

This made me think, and I like that.


----------



## rogerblingham (Jul 19, 2014)

Smith said:


> Interesting. I'm guessing that your character 'Life' is just that -- life. All the hardships, obstacles, rewards. But he is encountering a Soul that is learning to turn the tables and control him. At least, that is what I've gathered.
> 
> This made me think, and I like that.



Smith, Since it made you think, I would like you to decipher the significance of three fellows successfully encountered life and decipher their names!


----------



## Smith (Jul 19, 2014)

rogerblingham said:


> Smith, Since it made you think, I would like you to decipher the significance of three fellows successfully encountered life and decipher their names!



I'm fairly certain the first two are Gautama Buddha and Jesus Christ. Is Bahubali the third one?

Even if those are right, I'm still deciphering the significance of them besides just religious connotation. You say "successfully encountered life" which makes me think, "Religion is the answer to life." Or am I wrong?


----------



## rogerblingham (Jul 19, 2014)

Smith said:


> I'm fairly certain the first two are Gautama Buddha and Jesus Christ. Is Bahubali the third one?Even if those are right, I'm still deciphering the significance of them besides just religious connotation. You say "successfully encountered life" which makes me think, "Religion is the answer to life." Or am I wrong?


Well, you are right on your name guesses. Absolutely spot on.

At the same time you have a 'different' opinion about the religious connotation and religion being the answer to life. Religion is a small tool and is just a part of the arsenal that is required to tackle life. If you look at the choice of characters they belonged to different era and different religions and all won. What does it mean? For me it means, it does not matter which religion the winner belongs to aka all religions are equal and provide something or other towards tackling the life.Unfortunately, we as humans have failed to understand right significance of the tools.

If you ask me which religion I support, I have to say it as humanity or spirituality.

Incidentally, inspiration for this story was magnificent Bahubali statue at a place called Karkala, a 50 footer monolithic. The beauty of the statue still remains unforgettable even after several years of my last visit. That does not mean I am a follower. But it means I am a follower of the significance for which the statue stands.What you are reading is a part of the series of stories. I am trying to complete the rest.Thanks for raising the questions.


----------



## Smith (Jul 20, 2014)

rogerblingham said:


> Well, you are right on your name guesses. Absolutely spot on.
> 
> At the same time you have a 'different' opinion about the religious connotation and religion being the answer to life. Religion is a small tool and is just a part of the arsenal that is required to tackle life. If you look at the choice of characters they belonged to different era and different religions and all won. What does it mean? For me it means, it does not matter which religion the winner belongs to aka all religions are equal and provide something or other towards tackling the life.Unfortunately, we as humans have failed to understand right significance of the tools.
> 
> ...



Agreed about humanity and spirituality. I don't really care what religion you are if it doesn't effect me. What bothers me is all the war, which as you said, is a misunderstanding of the tool. Coming back to this piece, I should mention I did have a little trouble at times with the back-and-forth. Really the only thing I can recommend (since it is just my opinion) is taking "the" out of "the Life". I think just "Life" is better. Then again, I often have trouble with back-and-forth.

Anyway, well written, thoughtful, and provocative. I look forward to this series of stories.


----------



## rogerblingham (Jul 20, 2014)

Smith said:


> Really the only thing I can recommend (since it is just my opinion) is taking "the" out of "the Life". I think just "Life" is better. Then again, I often have trouble with back-and-forth.
> 
> Anyway, well written, thoughtful, and provocative. I look forward to this series of stories.



 Thank you for post. In fact, you have echoed my confusion with respect to the preposition("the Life"). It was a choice between grammatical correctness(as perceived while writing) and readability. I will review the story.

Now coming to the purpose of the story or any other article : to cause thinking. I hope all my articles and stories contribute to this goal.

Next parts will follow but may take their own time.


----------

